# Mounting the plow.....sounds painful



## dingo151 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey everybody,

I'm to the point that I need to start building a plow mount for my wrangler. My question is that Western recomends having the plow mounting ears no more than 10" off the ground. With a six inch lift I'm going to have long piece of iron hanging down. So I'm wondering what the downside would be of having the mounting tabs further off the ground?


Ideas? Opinons?

Thanks
Dean


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

It will change the attack angle of the cutting edge making your plow less effective. You want your a frame to be level not nose diving. You will be happier and so will your plow!!! (if your plow nose dives, it will tend to trip much easier)


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

take it off for the summer .. put it on in the winterxysport


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Also if the mounting ears are to high, when you angle the plow to the left the right end will dip ferther lifting the left side off the ground. That will wear out your cutting edge a lot faster.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Dingo,
What are your fabrication skills and what equipment do you have to work with. If you do have equipment (not a 110v welder either) then modifying the A-frame might be your best bet. You might want to weld longer tabs on the A-Frame and make sure they are strong because that does the "pushing".
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## dingo151 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm fully equipped to do some fab work. Do you have any pictures of what you're talking about?


Thanks
Dean


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

dingo151;600049 said:


> I'm fully equipped to do some fab work. Do you have any pictures of what you're talking about?
> 
> Thanks
> Dean


No. Do you have any pics of what you are trying to do. i.e. pic of the plow frame etc.
T.J.
see my other post on old school diamond conversion.


----------

